# Tutorial zu Templates gesucht



## Sealtuagn (23. Januar 2006)

Halli Hallo,
ich hab mal ne kleine *Frage* an euch.
Da ich hier noch nie mit dem Tutorial-Area umgehen konnte frag ich mal hier,
damit ich das evtl auch mal lerne.    

Undzwar*:*
Ihr kennt doch so Designs, die an eine Seite angepasst werden.
Da ich nicht so viel in HTML mache, würde ich mal knapp behaupten, es handelt sich
um Templates. *Kann mir jemand ein gutes Tutorial geben, wo man das "Templaten" lernt?*
Halt das ich mein Eigenes Design machen kann.

(Das Design meine ich so wie auf der Seite von WoW z.B.!)


Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe nach der suche eines guten Tutorials super freuen!


----------



## Peter Klein (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo

Hast du denn mal bei Google nach Webtemplates gesucht? Es werden Dir bestimmt sehr viele Seiten aufgelistet, wo Dir Leute Templates anbieten, kostenlos oder gegen Geld, in denen Du deinen eigenen Inhalt einfügen kannst und sie auch vom Design her verändern kannst.

Aber auf jeden Fall solltest Du , falls Du Dich damit auseinander setzen möchtest, HTML zu lernen. Eine gute Referenz zum lernen ist SelfHTML .
Ich hänge Dir mal einen Link noch an, auf der Free Webtemplates angeboten werden. Guckst du hier .

Noch eine Möglichkeit ist ein CMS, das du auch etwas anpassen kannst vom Layout her.Dazu muss man auch nicht so sehr viel können, weil das bei einigen ziemlich einfach ist. Siehe z.B. MAMBO oder TYpo 3 usw.

Falls Du noch Fragen haben solltest, einfach posten.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Maik (24. Januar 2006)

Es gibt _ich-weiss-nicht-wieviele_ Anbieter für gebrauchsfertige Templates (= Vorlagen) im Internet, mir ist aber keine Seite bekannt, auf der die Grundtechniken bzw. einzelnen Arbeitsschritte zum Erstellen solcher Vorlage-Seiten vermittelt werden.

Neben den Kenntnissen in HTML und CSS sind u.a. auch Fertigkeiten in einem Grafikprogramm gefragt, um die grafischen Aufgaben / Details (Hintergründe, Banner, Buttons, u.ä.) einer Webseite umsetzen zu können.

Das Salz in der Suppe ist aber letztlich die Kreativität


----------



## Sealtuagn (24. Januar 2006)

Halli hallo,
danke erstmal für eure Posts.

Nur ich meinte eigendlich, dass ich mir SELBST templates machen will!
und keine fertigen benutzen will!

CSS, HTML,. Javascript und PHP sind kein Problem.. auch keine SQL-Befehle(denke aber mal nich, dass ich die Brauche)....


----------



## cameeel (26. Januar 2006)

Wo ist der Unterschied ob du ein Layout für dich selbst machst oder ein Template? Ist doch beides das gleiche oder nicht? Wofür also ein extra Tutorial? Was genau willst du denn wissen?

 cAm3eel.


----------



## PuReSteeL (28. Januar 2006)

Kann es sein, dass Du einfach nur einen Lehrgang zum Thema Webdesign im allgemeinen suchst?


----------

